# Delete Thread



## Mingus (Jan 20, 2017)

....................................


----------



## Keen (Jan 20, 2017)

Mingus said:


> @Sharpened was kind enough to point out a temporary "fix" in this thread for those of us visiting the site on laptops or desktops. There's an extension called user agent switcher. It's available for Chrome and Firefox. I installed it in Chrome, and I set it to Android tablet mode while I'm on the site. Everything works as it should with this extension set to a mobile platform. When I'm not on this site, I just set it back to default so that I can see any other website in normal desktop mode.



No.... I can't be switching back and forth like that. I'm fine with Chrome. Firefox is the issue


----------



## Mingus (Jan 20, 2017)

..............................


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jan 20, 2017)

Mingus said:


> Really? Chrome on you laptop or desktop works fine with this site right now?
> 
> The switching doesn't really bother me. It's obviously not ideal, but it saves a ton of time over the workaround of having to quote just to replay that I was using.



Thanks for sharing. I guess I'll try it. I had to quote you just to be able to make this post. And I'm unable to do a lot of normal tasks any longer. Strange! I'll see if the fix works. Thanks again for mentioning @Sharpened 's find.


----------



## Mingus (Jan 20, 2017)

..................


----------

